# Beretta Revolver Mod 1 ( Circa 1980 ) ??



## Petel (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello.
Does anyone here have any knowledge of the Revolver Mod 1 in .357, that was produced in prototype form only in the late 70's early 80's please?

If anyone has any information on this item, other than that which can be found on a normal internet search, I would be most grateful to be advised of it.

Many thanks, Pete.


----------

